
Your Language Sucks - wheresvic3
https://wiki.theory.org/index.php/YourLanguageSucks#CSS_sucks_because
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20522606](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20522606)

